# Marriott's Mauai Ocean Club or Sands of Kahana vacation Club???



## Corky (Jul 16, 2008)

My daughter and her husband have a choice of staying at the Marriott Ocean Club or the Sands of Kahana.  Never been to Hawii so is torn.  Loves the beach activities but wants a little night life too.  Can anyone please help?

Thank you.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 16, 2008)

I would always choose the higher rated, Marriott Maui Ocean Club.  Great location and central in Kaanapali.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't comment about the Sands but the Marriott is great. Units were wonderful (Lahaina tower) staff were super friendly and helpful and it's a nice walk down to Whaler's Village and Hula Grill in the evening. For more night life Lahaina is a short car/taxi journey away (10mins max). There are plenty of places all along the beach where you can arrange beach/water activities but the resort has it's own affiliates by the main pool and next to the new buliding (5 Star Divers as well as other excursions).


----------



## Palguy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hands down "Marriott's Maui Ocean Club".:whoopie:


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 16, 2008)

Another vote for the Marriott Maui Ocean Club.

Marty


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd have to say neither if she wants a night life.  There is very little nightlife on Maui and most certainly none at either timeshare location.  For a nightlife, you have to head to Oahu.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 16, 2008)

Palguy said:


> Hands down "Marriott's Maui Ocean Club".:whoopie:



I agree...also no A/C at the Sands


----------



## sdtugger (Jul 16, 2008)

The Marriott is dramatically nicer than the Sands.  One deal killer for me with the Sands is that there is no air conditioning.  The other is that the Sands is more of an apartment complex (at least that is the feel to me).  The Marriott is a true ocean front resort (most of it is a converted hotel).  Big difference in ambiance.  Finally, the Marriott location a short walk from Whalers Village and a 5 minute drive to Lahaina (which does have some nightlife).


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 16, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> I'd have to say neither if she wants a night life.  There is very little nightlife on Maui and most certainly none at either timeshare location.  For a nightlife, you have to head to Oahu.



I would say this is most definitely not true. Front St., which is only a 1/4 mile from the Marriott, was a great place for my wife and I to experience both romantic moments and partying nightlife fun on our honeymoon, now 16 years ago. And the location still is in my estimation.

I would qualify a nice dining experience with live music a fun thing newlyweds would love, and there are many of those. Also there are numerous fun bars for couples.

And the beach walkway behind the Marriott also leads to many "romantic" and fun opportunities.

The Maui Marriott is a super place to honeymoon!!! I guarantee 99.9% of couples would love it.!!

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Corky (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks to all!  

Based on your responses, my daughter has decided to choose Marriott over the Sands.  The no a/c certainly helped tip the scale.

TUGGERS are the best source of honest advice.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 17, 2008)

We've stayed at both (and owned at the Marriott for a while) and the two are different and it can be difficult to pick one. 
The Marriott is a nice fancy resort on Ka'anapali and is bustling with activity. However, the beach in front of the resort is not impressive, the units are small (with no kitchen), and it is bustling with activity.

The Sands sits in front of a nice beach in a quite area of Kahana and it has nice large units with a full kitchen.

The Marriott is connected to to the action in Ka'anapali with the beach walkway, while the Sands is isolated and quiet.

The Marriott has the "super" pool filled with people, while the Sands has a smaller pool.

The Sands has free parking while Marriott has a charge for everything (well lots of things including parking - but it feels like everything)

The Marriott may put you in a ocean view/front unit while the Sands generally reserves those units for their owners.

To choose...
Well if the moon is full then the choice would be clearly...
or maybe not...

For your kids on their first trip to Maui, the Marriott is a good choice.
See here: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/664371309/in/set-72157600558595037/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/665254696/in/set-72157600558592847/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/665252062/in/set-72157600558592847/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/665252954/in/set-72157600558592847/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/664397557/in/set-72157600558592847/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/664397793/in/set-72157600558592847/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/664396913/in/set-72157600558592847/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/665252272/in/set-72157600558592847/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/664397155/in/set-72157600558592847/
Believe that the area below is gone and has been replaced with one of the new towers.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/764148040/in/set-72157600734074042/
The beach is usually better than this and it changes a lot, but this is about the worst case.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/664399753/in/set-72157600558592847/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/664399497/in/set-72157600558592847/


----------



## PerryM (Jul 17, 2008)

I like both!

For the past 4 years we have spent 1 week at MOC and the next week at the Sands – both offer much.

However, if you had to choose between a Bentley and a Camry the choice is obvious.

In the 4 visits to the Sands we have had direct ocean front views, like those from a post card.  You don’t need A/C in paradise – the trade winds blow 24/7 and it’s so nice to have fresh air wafting thru the unit.  The lanais are twice as large at the Sands too.  Full kitchen of course.  It has 1/10 the congestion of kids screaming and fights over lawn chairs.

The 2BR units are 1,400 sq ft I believe and the 3BR units are about 2,000 - very very large for Maui.

MOC is nice and the 5 minute walk to great restaurants is great.

You can’t go wrong with either one.


----------

